
My Spaced Repetition App Failed Even Before Making It to the AppStore - neilkakkar
https://neilkakkar.com/quickreps.html
======
arkanciscan
Too bad there's no application platform that's not owned by a corporation that
you could have built this with. If only there were some kind of open standard
that any computer could implement. Applications could even be linked together
in a sort of "web". Unfortunately we live in the worst possible timeline where
iOS and Android are the _only_ option.

